# Elk hunt advice needed



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and a friend are going on our first bow elk hunt in CO. Looking for advice for success from guys who have gone. What do we need to know?


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

The best place to shoot one is close to a truck.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Start training now. Get a backpack and pack it heavy. Carry it everywhere. 

Get you lungs right and the rest will be easier.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Joe, I've been meaning to start training since April. So far I have 1 bike ride, one bleachers, and 3 7 minute workouts. Guess I'm running out of time.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

The rest of it is just a lot of walking and looking if you can get in shape. The farther you can go from the truck, the bigger they get. 

Bow or gun?


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Which GMU did you draw? Oh and cardio, cardio and more cardio.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Going with a guide service or DIY? :thumbup:

Watch the weather and be prepared for anything? :thumbsup:

If your doing a DIY, get your elk calls and start calling now, best bet is a 2 man team for DIY, caller behind the shooter drawing the elk pass the shooter.

Check out YouTube elk hunting. http://youtu.be/HulortOt7jQ , etc. don't shooter unless you got a good kill shot, no kill shot, pass on the shot!

If DIY what are your plans on getting the elk back to the ride, that a lot of meat to pack out on your back? 

GOOD LUCK & enjoy your hunt


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a bow hunt in Pagosa Springs. DIY but the guy we're meeting there has been hunting this spot for 25 years. So really a guided hunt. I'll let my hunting partner chime in if he wants to. He may not want to be seen with me. Looking for what you might have done right or wrong that you can pass on.


----------



## btfl (Dec 2, 2010)

Joraca said:


> The best place to shoot one is close to a truck.


I had to pack one out last year, and it was a heck of a job. Great experience, but not something I want to do again. Multiple trips up and down a mountain are no fun carrying meat. I think the head weighed 1000 pounds when we got it to the bottom. My dad got one the same day and we were able to get a truck to it. If I ever have the opportunity to go again I am going to play it smart and shoot one in a better location.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

When you going spooney? I'm going to be very close to you between Weston and Agular September 3-8th. Are you driving or flying? We need to get our list together and see what we can come up with. I'm not doing so good on the workouts either. I've got to get on it!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> When you going spooney? I'm going to be very close to you between Weston and Agular September 3-8th. Are you driving or flying? We need to get our list together and see what we can come up with. I'm not doing so good on the workouts either. I've got to get on it!


same range but a little sooner. I'll send you the list we come up with. Gonna drive. It is only 16 hours.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I've decided I will buy an either sex tag and shoot the first available kill shot. Not looking for a trophy this time around.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I use to live in colorado and elk hunted a lot. Bow and rifle. There are so many ways to hunt its hard to say what you will want to take with you. Are you packing miles in and hunting with only what you take with you, camping at the truck and hiking up each day, base camp away from the truck and hunting from there? Horses? 

Some of the must haves i would take. We packed in with horses and camped in a outfitter tent......

Bow and arrows, release, broadheads, hunting license/tags, Para cord, sun screen, sun glasses, water water water, water storage, water purification tablets or bottle, two knives, knife sharpener, portable tree/bone saw, first aid kit, ibuprofin, gps, flagging tape, toilet paper, internal frame pack if packing meat, day pack, cheese cloth type game bags, black pepper to put on the meat to keep away flys, food packed with carbs and protein, topo map, compas, binoculars, range finder, two head lamps, extra batteries, lighters, water proof matches, fire starter, signaling whistle and mirror, emergency heat packs, camera, packable rain gear, wool and synthetic socks (NO COTTON), sleeping bag, sleeping pad, stove, cooking gear, eating utensils, tooth brush/paste, unscented baby wipes, duct tape, two way radios, clothing to work from hot and dry to rain to snow.

You better get your ass in shape. I dont know what altitide you are hunting at but if you are anywhere from 8000 up you are going to have one hell of a miserable time if your not in shape. Pagosa springs itself sits at 7000 feet.

Stay away from caffine and alcohol unless you like headaches. Drink water until you want to puke water... then drink more.

Dont over call. If you turkey hunt the calling is very similar. Too many people try to sound like a heard bull and many times you will just push the bulls from you doing this. Learn cow calling and bugling but you dont have to sound like the mountains bad ass bull.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

jspooney said:


> same range but a little sooner. I'll send you the list we come up with. Gonna drive. It is only 16 hours.


 It is 1400 miles from Pensacola. Will take close to 24 hours if you hit traffic, weather or stop to eat.


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Backcountry hunt or from the truck? 

Bigbulls has a lot of experience, pick his brain!

May want to look at an in-line filter for your water bladder...I'm using a Sawyer Mini - weighs 2oz (see pic) 

Don't skimp on boots or pack...bad choices here can make your hunt miserable. 

Get in shape. I'm not doing an elk hunt but I am training for a backcountry hunt in the alpine...I'm doing a variation of stadium steps/stairs in a 5 deck garage 3 times a week and a 5-10 mile hike with my pack at 50lbs and boots on once a week. 

Some type of interval sprints will help prepare you for altitude...like sprinting the straights and walking/jogging the turns at a track....I'm doing this with my stair work, jogging up, sprint across the deck, jogging down sprint across the deck...the other 2 days on the stairs are as many as I can do in 45 minutes for one day and the other day is boots and weighted pack up and down for an hour....

Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

A lot of really good advice here guys. Thank You, and please keep it coming.

We will be driving to a base camp, and hike out daily from there. 
Altitude will begin around 8,000 ft. and go up to about 10,250 ft.
We have a GOOD Alaskan Guide tent , cots and sleeping bags. 

I've been doing a 1 hour brisk walk every day now since April 1st. I'm going to add a 40 pound back pack this week. 
(I have metal rods in my back so I can't run or jog anymore)

Please keep the suggestions coming.
- Bigbulls, your advice on bugling is identical to what I was told from some other experienced Elk hunters too. 
- How about a spotting scope ? power ? table tri-pod ?
- Can you buy those water filters locally ?

We're listening.:yes:


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

I did an in store pickup at Walmart on the water filter


----------



## saltfinatic (Jul 5, 2014)

paying close attention to this post.....going on my 1st one also......but 2nd week of gun......Trinidad ...which is low elevation.......have friends who go often ....wish you good luck. They sure do eat good!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I never use a spotting scope but the area I/we always hunted is considerably thicker that what you are likely going to be hunting in on the southern border. 

Unless you are going after trophy elk and are willing to pass on shots of lesser bulls for the chance at a true trophy, where you will need to judge the worthiness of the elk from a long distance, I would leave the spotting scope at home. Regular ole 8 or 10 power binoculars will serve you just fine. I wouldn't go higher than 10 power.

I forgot medicated chap stick (or similar) on the first list.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

So what about recommendations on calls? Any particular brand or kind?


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

bigbulls said:


> I forgot medicated chap stick (or similar) on the first list.


And Body Glide


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

PanhandleBob said:


> And Body Glide


THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU. I would definitely not have thought of that.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

In addition to body glide, polyester compression underwear will keep you from getting raw. If you don't have these, regular ole pantyhose will work just fine.


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

The only thing with synthetics for underwear and base layers is the stink factor, merino does much better...BUT, since you won't be packing in camp, weight is not an issue so clean underwear everyday  Multi-day backcountry hunt and merino is the way I would go....7-10 days 2 pair of merino boxers packed and wearing one and 1 set of merino base layers

Packs - Whatever pack you are getting/using to pack meat out...functional load lifters would be #1 on the feature list. Keeps weight on your hips and off your shoulders & back...Also some of the higher end pack compress down nicely and can be used for hauling and as a day pack, so eliminates the need for 2 packs.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

How much r the out of state tags running now? :whistling:


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

You will need a BIG cooler to bring the meat home . Not the average Blackwater buck you are talking about!:thumbup:


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

This is all great advice but won't be worth squat if you're winded and dizzy 30 yards from a bull and can't draw your bow.

7,000 feet is not that bad if you can prep with some cardio. If you're not prepped, 100 yards uphill will make you sit down.


----------



## BigWillieP (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey spoony I've been hunting there at Pagosa Springs for the last 8 years. Which season did you get drawn for and whats the name of the outfitter.


----------



## BigWillieP (Aug 31, 2012)

bobinbusan said:


> How much r the out of state tags running now? :whistling:


$561


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

BigWillieP said:


> Hey spoony I've been hunting there at Pagosa Springs for the last 8 years. Which season did you get drawn for and whats the name of the outfitter.


I'll buy the bow tag when I get there. Not going with an outfitter. Going with a few friends.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

I hunted on the other side of the divide to the east for about 17 years

I'll loan you my spotting scope

call me to visit


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

jspooney said:


> So what about recommendations on calls? Any particular brand or kind?


I like Primos bugles. They are easy to use, sound good and the snap on silicon reed doesnt dry and split like latex does. The terminator and baffle bugle are the two i like. Both of these can sound like young bulls or the biggest baddest bull in the state.

For cow calls I like Sceery calls. Specifically the Ace 1 and Ace 2. They sound great and are super easy to use.
http://www.sceeryoutdoors.com/elk.html

Also make sure you have a couple mouth calls for when you need to make a cow mew with out moving or to stop one for a shot.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

You guys have been great. Keep em coming. Talked to my buddy in CO today and I am about ten times more pumped after the call. Can't even imagine the experience this will be.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Winded, dizzy, and slightly nauseated just reading this!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Just bought me a pair of boots to break in. Mailed free from Bass Pro. Went with Bogs boots.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Did a DIY 2 seasons ago with four Buddies from Eglin. 24HR drive, rotating drivers. Went to Telluride, base camped at about 10,300 and hunted mostly at around 11-11,500. Thought I was in decent shape, not even close. Do yourselves a favor and prep physically. Awesome experience, 10 days in the mountains, got there a few days early and scouted, tail end of any bugling, but heard a few, what an experience. My learning points.:

-Go in as light as safely possible, but don't skimpt on important items.
-I used iodine tablets and creekwater at 10-11 thousand feet, water was good, buddies used a filtration system.
-best creature comfort we had, a small one burner portable stove. Great coffee and heated MRE's.
-Be prepared for any weather, we went third season, towards end of October, not as cold as expected, but got dusted with snow a couple nights.
-plain white pillow cases work wonders for keeping meat clean in your pack, wouldn't waste the money on fancy meat bags.
-put some thought in your pack, I used an old school Mountain Alice pack(Military) with metal frame and kidney belt, worked but not as comfortable as my buddies nice mountain packs.
-packing out meat wether up or downhill sucks!!! We took the time to debone ours at camp then hung the pillow cases up in the trees on 550 cord, weather was cool enough for the entire hunt. once back to our vehicle we coolered it right away.
-need big coolers, we completely filled two 120's with deboned meat off one bull.
-did I mention cardio, cardio, cardio- muscle groups need a lot of 0xygen especially at that altitude.
-HYDRATE,HYDRATE,HYDRATE= The mountains will wick it right out of you. Don't get behind on fluids, it's hell to catch up.
-Stable foot gear, Lot's of unforgiving terrain can be encountered. Good boots are worth their weight in gold.

Enjoy it guys, one of the best experiences in my lifetime. Can't wait to get back to the states and do it again. If i think of anymore I will post it. I believe it was Bigbulls who also gave us great advice prior to our hunt, he knows his stuff!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Tonight i found out we will have a mule and a horse in camp. That will really help with the pack out.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Reading through biller48's post i thought of another tip most people dont think about. Condition yourself walking DOWN hill with weight in your pack. If you think you have felt the burn in your legs before, wait until you are packing down mountainous rocky terrain with a bunch of weight on your back.


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Downhill with weight is tough!! Also make sure your heel is locked in place, the last thing you want is your feet sliding up in the toe box & jamming your toes...painful! Lots of videos out there on lacing techniques.

I prefer Aquamira drops over the tablets, don't have to wait as long.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Nat said:


> I hunted on the other side of the divide to the east for about 17 years
> 
> I'll loan you my spotting scope
> 
> call me to visit


 --------------------------------------------------------
Thank Nat.. will do.:notworthy:


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Bogs...rubber boot?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

PanhandleBob said:


> Bogs...rubber boot?


yes, my friend up in CO said it is what he wears and works great.


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

jspooney said:


> yes, my friend up in CO said it is what he wears and works great.


Gatcha...just not what I think of when talking about mountain hunting...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

PanhandleBob said:


> Gatcha...just not what I think of when talking about mountain hunting...


I'm a little skeptical, but he's been on the mountain for 25 years, so I'm gonna give it a go.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I most definitely would not be wearing rubber boots chasing elk in Colorado. You want a lace up boot with good ankle support. Not a loose fitting rubber boot with no ankle support that will let your foot slide around inside the boot. If your foot is slipping and sliding around you are going to be miserable. Get a good pair of boots designed for mountain terrain.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> I most definitely would not be wearing rubber boots chasing elk in Colorado. You want a lace up boot with good ankle support. Not a loose fitting rubber boot with no ankle support that will let your foot slide around inside the boot. If your foot is slipping and sliding around you are going to be miserable. Get a good pair of boots designed for mountain terrain.


Agreed! Unless your treestand hunting I'd stay clear of a rubber boot. I've done enough pheasant hunting to know the value of a good walking boot. 

Here are the ones I've been eyeballing. Thoughts BigBulls?
http://m.basspro.com/Irish-Setter-V...Hunting-Boots-for-Men/product/13062610310931/


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

At least a gortex hiker...Salomon Quest 4D is a light hiker on steroids  I have these & for more of a mountain boot I have the Lowa Tibets GTX. You can probably pick up a decent pair of mid hikers at Dicks locally.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Those Lowa's are awesome. They are pricey tho!


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

They are a great boot...breath well, plenty of support for heavy loads, fairly stiff sole for side hilling steep terrain & hold up great on rocks & shale...I'm taking them to Alaska in August.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Spooney, not sure if you have ever heard of GSS Gear in FWB but they carry a lot of high end camping, hiking gear, boots, packs, water treatment stuff, etc.. They also have a lot of the freeze dried food. 
They are having a sale of some sort through this weekend and they are usually pretty good sales. Just an FYI, I have no association with them other than I shop there occasionally. 
https://www.facebook.com/gssgearfwb


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Bit the bullet and ordered a pair of Irish Setter VaprTreks today. Tried a pair on at GM today and they felt great. I'm going to be in Central South CO just North of the NM border so not many mountains to worry with.


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> Bit the bullet and ordered a pair of Irish Setter VaprTreks today. Tried a pair on at GM today and they felt great. I'm going to be in Central South CO just North of the NM border so not many mountains to worry with.


Looks like a good boot, I've heard good things about Setters! Good luck on your hunt.

Everbody's feet are different, what works for one doesn't for another. The right boot with a good fit is hard to do down here for mountain hunting...not much of a market for it in Florida  If you ever want a great pair of boots that are professionally fitted give Stephen Lathrop a call...he's a podiatrist that hunts and sells boots, also does a custom synergy foot-bed...Lathrop and Sons http://www.lathropandsons.com/


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> Bit the bullet and ordered a pair of Irish Setter VaprTreks today. Tried a pair on at GM today and they felt great. I'm going to be in Central South CO just North of the NM border so not many mountains to worry with.


I have a pair of irish settlers i bought when i hunted in idaho. I love the boots. They are light, comfy and really supportive. My feet never got cold or hot in them. I hiked some long steep mountains in them. Do not skimp on boots. Make sure you are comfy in them. Sore tired feet make you really misrable when your many miles and hills from camp.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

What kind of socks do you guys recommend? Temps will be low 40s at night to mid 70s during day.


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> What kind of socks do you guys recommend? Temps will be low 40s at night to mid 70s during day.


I love my Darn Tough socks...full cushion (1405) for cooler weather and cushion (1403) for warmer. I usually use a Bridgedale Coolmax liner as well....

Had a good workout this morning in the 1403's, liners, Lowa's, and loaded pack!


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> Bit the bullet and ordered a pair of Irish Setter VaprTreks today. Tried a pair on at GM today and they felt great. I'm going to be in Central South CO just North of the NM border so not many mountains to worry with.


5 of the tallest peaks in the lower 48 are just north of the NM border in South central Colorado


all over 14,000'

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-JF7Z3M6Z2AQ/TmOoA8-NC-I/AAAAAAAAAoI/Q7aYEUTqtL0/s1600/Lindsey-2450.JPG

over 13,000 ft it really gets tough

timberline in that area is around 10,500


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Beautiful country! 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

hunt units

http://www.coloradowilderness.com/gameunit.html

I hunted in 79,80,82,681,682
unit 76 is draw only
takes out of state residence 15 years to draw early season rifle bull tag

I have 10 preference points


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Nat said:


> 5 of the tallest peaks in the lower 48 are just north of the NM border in South central Colorado
> 
> 
> all over 14,000'
> ...


We are East of all that close to Weston/Trinadad area.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

PanhandleBob said:


> I love my Darn Tough socks...full cushion (1405) for cooler weather and cushion (1403) for warmer. I usually use a Bridgedale Coolmax liner as well....
> 
> Had a good workout this morning in the 1403's, liners, Lowa's, and loaded pack!


10-4. Will check them out!


----------



## arkie (Jun 10, 2013)

There is a ton of info on elknutforums.com. DIY guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

IMPORTANT for both of you. Arrange time to go three days or a week early. Durango isn't high, but where the elk are is. ACCLIMATE is the key word. you need that time to adjust otherwise it's going to hurt more than you thought and recovery is very slow. Do some walking, no alcohol, walk around in the higher places.. The only flat area is south of Durango on the Indian reservation....Best of luck.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Good friend of mine lives in Craig. Said to stop drinking soda at least 2 months in advance and preferably all caffeine. Do some cardio work outs. Fill your pack up and go for a walk down the beach or up the stadium at any high school. Helps to learn to stabilize your pack. Get to your hunting area a couple days early at best. You can then fill your pack with some extra weight and water to do a couple days of scouting. When hunt time comes unload pack except for what you will need. And it will make for a more pleasant hunt. And to go slow no reason to be in a hurry cause if you do get winded it is pretty tough to catch your breath. Had some people hunt with him that kept a paper bag in his pack and used it a few times to catch his wind, finally realized to slow down and finished with a great hunt

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

my only advice is to leave those Easton broadheads at home ! I hear they wont open and "flip" over their back ! :whistling:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> my only advice is to leave those Easton broadheads at home ! I hear they wont open and "flip" over their back ! :whistling:


Bwahahaha...but then I wouldn't have a cool video and a good story. I agree, though. Went back to Muzzy and won't touch any mechanicals again. JMHO


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Bwahahaha...but then I wouldn't have a cool video and a good story. I agree, though. Went back to Muzzy and won't touch any mechanicals again. JMHO


 
LOL, just poking at ya buddy, cant wait to see your report and post when you get back :thumbsup:


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Take as absolutely much time as you possibly can. A week really is not enough, 10-14 days is better. Need 1-2 days just to acclimate. 
Practice shooting uphill and downhill, if archery, a lot.
Get in shape, can't believe you guys are not working out like crazy. Really not going to be fun if you don't go all out to get in great shape from now until you leave.
Don't buy cheap gear, you'll hate it. If you don't HAVE to have it don't buy it cheap. Elk hunts are no place for cheap gear, it'll break or not work on you quick. Rarely can a new one be bought quickly.
Bogs...I don't know about that. To each their own, but I'd certainly make sure you have a great pair of hiking boots also.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

a friend I knew in Colorado went in the wilderness on the east side of the great sand dunes on foot......Sangre De Cristo mountains

killed a giant bull with his bow, he wasn't into taxidermy so he sawed the horns out of the skull.

we weighed the horns and they weighed over 50 lbs

just the horns and small section of skull

the base of the horns were massive and the mass carried all the through the rack

that thing probably weighed 800-900 lb


moral of the story

the work starts after you kill the elk

butchering even a 500lb bull on a steep slope can be a chore

and where he shot it was so rugged and gnarly.......it was some rough country


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Those great sand dunes are awesome! Wild country in every direction from the top of them.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

first time Elk Hunters should remember this while butchering your elk 

DON"T FORGET THIS

cut the whistler teeth out of the top jaw, trim the meat off of them

it's ivory and makes a nice keepsake or you can use them in a necklace or a ring or just carry them in your pocket

suppose to be good luck

like a rabbits foot


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Those great sand dunes are awesome! Wild country in every direction from the top of them.


I could stand in my living room and look at them nearly everyday
and it was a 50 mile drive by car


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a slight advantage in that we will has a mule, a horse, and 5 guys to tote the kill. Plus 4 wheelers and a truck. But at the end of the day, yeah, I'm working to get Into shape.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Don't be like most guys and buy a new pair of boots just before you go.. Get them now and break them in...sore cold feet sux!!


----------

